# Name your fave Christmas movie you will watch this year, once again;)?



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

I know I will have to watch "It's a Wonderful Life".  If you want to add a link please do, Denise


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

That's another one I'll watch for sure ceecee

This one is a newer one but an all-time fave:


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 19, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> That's another one I'll watch for sure ceecee
> 
> This one is a newer one but an all-time fave:




I dont think I've seen that one!


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)

The House Without A Christmas Tree" (TV Movie)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2017)

Christmas With The Kranks


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

All these videos, except for Grumpy old Men, remind me of those wonderful Christmases.  We are lucky/blessed to have them as reminders, although my memories are still hanging in there too

This is a fave of mine too and this is my fave version:


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 19, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> All these videos, except for Grumpy old Men, remind me of those wonderful Christmases.  We are lucky/blessed to have them as reminders, although my memories are still hanging in there too
> 
> This is a fave of mine too and this is my fave version:




Thats is my favorite version also...was looking for it but you beat me to it!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2017)

This is the BEST Thanksgiving movie I ever saw-


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 19, 2017)

A Christmas Story.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2017)

It's a Wonderful Life is my very fave Christmas film...but I loved many others also... but I think with a Wonderful life I could recite the script I've seen it so many times, so I wouldn't mind seeing Miracle on 34th street this year, (the original) I haven't seen that in a while..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 19, 2017)

Denise and CeeCee, my all time favorite also. Scrooge,1951. It scared the heck out of me then and still does but such a happy ending.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> This is the BEST Thanksgiving movie I ever saw-



That's one I haven't seen, that's Kyra Sedgewick right Like her a lot


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

I'll have to check out your movie RadishRose, I love Kyra Sedgewick

This is my fave version of 34th Street for sure Holly

Ceecee, I think you would like Grumpy Old Men  And Home Alone was so fun

Hope I got everyone, these are all wonderful!

All the ones you listed are some faves as well Aunt Bea.

Ditto Debbie, The Christmas Story is so fun, and that house is like an historic site now I heard

Ruth in Jersey  I love a happy ending


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

I know this guy is nuts, but there are parts of this movie that bust me up, so I have to watch it every years as well  Bob Newhart, and James Caan just about steal the show too


----------



## hearlady (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't think I've ever watched most Christmas movies all the way through. I'm always in and out, busy, cooking, etc.
My goal this year is to SIT DOWN and watch at least one movie beginning to end. I've seen all the parts at one time or another.
I take that back! I watched Polar Express and loved it! That was in a theatre so I couldn't move.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I don't think I've ever watched most Christmas movies all the way through. I'm always in and out, busy, cooking, etc.
> My goal this year is to SIT DOWN and watch at least one movie beginning to end. I've seen all the parts at one time or another.
> I take that back! I watched Polar Express and loved it! That was in a theatre so I couldn't move.



Hope you get the chance hearlady


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 20, 2017)

Technically not a movie but I have watched it every year since it's release.


----------



## oldman (Nov 20, 2017)

"Holiday Inn" No, not the hotel, just a movie with Bing and Fred.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> Technically not a movie but I have watched it every year since it's release.
> 
> View attachment 44894



I LOVE these movies, thanks for the reminder Mark!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

oldman said:


> "Holiday Inn" No, not the hotel, just a movie with Bing and Fred.



That is also one of my faves!! And that reminds me now, of Christmas in Connecticut


----------



## oldman (Nov 20, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> That is also one of my faves!! And that reminds me now, of Christmas in Connecticut



I also enjoy "Christmas In Connecticut." 

And "The Bells of St. Mary's."


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2017)

oldman said:


> I also enjoy "Christmas In Connecticut."


Yes! (Denise and oldman)  That's one I like.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

No laughing but I still watch this almost every year, LOL!  Old Burl Ives could really tell a story


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 20, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> No laughing but I still watch this almost every year, LOL!  Old Burl Ives could really tell a story



Not laughing at all. I watch it when it's on also !


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

Very cool Mark I think my fave part is the "abominable" (speeling??)

I just remembered this one too.  I thought Michael Caine was great in this one, and of course, The Muppets


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2017)

An American Christmas Carol, starring the Fonz, has always be a favorite of ours.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 27, 2017)

*I definitely go with any version of A Christmas Carol I can find.  And yes, right down to Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol, which I am watching now off Amazon Prime.  LOL.  I prefer the older versions of the story, though my favorite more recent Scrooge is Patrick Stewart.  And I will sometimes watch Scrooged with Bill Murray.

Another one I like is Holiday Affair, with Robert Mitchum and Janet Leigh.  That one may be harder to find this year, as we cut the cable.  But I will look for it.






*


----------



## oldman (Dec 21, 2017)

I was bored to tears while sitting in my hotel room when I was just recently on a quick trip to Florida and just happened to tune into a movie on Lifetime, which is mainly noted for showing chick flicks, but this one really got my attention and I sincerely recommend everyone to give it a look see, if you have the opportunity. The name of the movie is *"Wishin' and Hopin'"*. It's funny, yet also teaches some of life's most useful lessons. If anyone went to Catholic school or even if you didn't, I am sure that you will recognize some of the old style desks, large letters above the blackboard and other things we used in elementary school back in the 50's and 60's.


----------

